# Looking for dosing recommendations



## Jdekyler4 (Mar 26, 2022)

I’ve recently purchased a 600mg bottle of Shredder and 600mg L-Carnitine injectables from Amino Asylum to enhance my preparation for my next bodybuilding competition in mid June. The lab doesn’t provided recommended dosing for best results. I was wondering if anyone has taken the product and can suggest best dosing as a stack


----------



## TomJ (Mar 26, 2022)

Jdekyler4 said:


> I’ve recently purchased a 600mg bottle of Shredder and 600mg L-Carnitine injectables from Amino Asylum to enhance my preparation for my next bodybuilding competition in mid June. The lab doesn’t provided recommended dosing for best results. I was wondering if anyone has taken the product and can suggest best dosing as a stack


You should have done a bit of research before buying. You're going to trust the "recommended dose" printed on the side of a vial from a drug dealer?


Also go make an introduction thread and introduce yourself. Tell us your stats, goals, training experience, ped experience, ect

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 28, 2022)

I'm assuming your natural. Keep staying here for long and I garentee you'll roid one day, but I welcome you here with open arms.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm assuming your natural. Keep staying here for long and I garentee you'll roid one day, but I welcome you here with open arms.


Shit Post given for saying... "you'll roid one day".  🤦‍♂️


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 28, 2022)

I can see that you're a new member. Make a thread on the new members forum and post stats/goals/drug usage ect ect and some experienced members will help you out.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I can see that you're a new member. Make a thread on the new members forum and post stats/goals/drug usage ect ect and some experienced members will help you out.


Do NOT post about drug usage in your intro thread. It tends to annoy members here. 

Focus on goals, training history, a little about yourself, etc... Save the drug talk for later.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 28, 2022)

CJ said:


> Do NOT post about drug usage in your intro thread. It tends to annoy members here.
> 
> Focus on goals, training history, a little about yourself, etc... Save the drug talk for later.


I meant AAS drugs not rec drugs, yeah rec drugs have no place here. A lot of us are ex-addicts. Personally it was weed, Spice, MDMA, LSD.


----------



## CJ (Mar 28, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I meant AAS drugs not rec drugs, yeah rec drugs have no place here. A lot of us are ex-addicts. Personally it was weed, Spice, MDMA, LSD.


I also meant AAS, not rec drugs.


----------



## TODAY (Mar 28, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I'm assuming your natural. Keep staying here for long and I garentee you'll roid one day, but I welcome you here with open arms.


Look,

I know that you're mentally ill

But that is no excuse for acting like a retard.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 28, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Look,
> 
> I know that you're mentally ill
> 
> But that is no excuse for acting like a retard.


Ok


----------

